# Medicare Wellness Visits



## lbpeterson (May 7, 2013)

I have a question... I'm hoping to get some insight on providers billing IPPE/AWV's AND Evaluation and Management codes (99201-99215).  A provider had attended a presentation that stated providers can bill G0402, G0438, or G0439 with 99201-99215 for chronic stable conditions.  

However, I am not comfortable relaying this message to my providers without some evidence.  

Does anyone have a link that will clarify this for me?  I was unsuccessful on the CMS website.

I would appreciate it!


----------



## MnTwins29 (May 7, 2013)

While this answer doesn't specify "stable chronic conditions", the Preventative Services FAQ's on the CMS site does address billing an E/M service with the AWV.   Here is the verbatim answer: 

"Medicare payment can be made for a significant, separately identifiable medically necessary E/M service (Current Procedural Terminology [CPT] codes 99201-99215) billed at the same visit as the IPPE when billed with modifier-25. That portion of the visit must be medically necessary to treat the beneficiary's illness or injury, or to improve the functioning of a malformed body member. 
(FAQ3357) "

Here is the link:

https://questions.cms.gov/faq.php?id=5005&faqId=3357


----------

